# Lee Super Stopper ND Filter



## Sabaki (Mar 14, 2016)

Lee has released a 15 stop filter! Wowzah!!!

https://landscapephotographymagazine.com/2016/lee-super-stopper-nd-filter/


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Mar 14, 2016)

Please try to keep an open mind here. I'm not bashing anyone's product. I have and use many Lee filter systems including 100mm filters and the Seven5 systems but recently have been using Breakthrough Photography ND filters which I find have much better color accuracy with little to no color cast.

I can stack 10 + 6 stop filters (Breakthrough) or any combination to get about the same amount of light retention. Having not tried the 15 stop Lee filter yet I can't speak for the color cast issue that I experience with the Big Stopper.

Please, this is from my experiences only and I can't speak for others. Had I not tried the Breakthrough filters previously, I wouldn't be writing this.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 17, 2016)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Please try to keep an open mind here. I'm not bashing anyone's product. I have and use many Lee filter systems including 100mm filters and the Seven5 systems but recently have been using Breakthrough Photography ND filters which I find have much better color accuracy with little to no color cast.
> 
> I can stack 10 + 6 stop filters (Breakthrough) or any combination to get about the same amount of light retention. Having not tried the 15 stop Lee filter yet I can't speak for the color cast issue that I experience with the Big Stopper.
> 
> Please, this is from my experiences only and I can't speak for others. Had I not tried the Breakthrough filters previously, I wouldn't be writing this.


Whilst color casts are annoying they are pretty simple to correct either in camera or in lightroom the problem with Breakthrough is you need filters for each size thread unlike Lee where its adaptors only.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> ...the problem with Breakthrough is you need filters for each size thread unlike Lee where its adaptors only.



Just get the biggest one you need (that would be 82mm for me) and some step-up rings.


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 18, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > ...the problem with Breakthrough is you need filters for each size thread unlike Lee where its adaptors only.
> ...



This is exactly what I have done... bought the Breakthrough Photography 82mm ND1000 Pro filter.

Actually, my largest lens filter is 72mm (the 15-85mm) - but to 'future proof' my ND needs, I bought the largest one.

I bought a number of step-up rings (58mm, 67mm and 72mm) so I can now use that ND1000 filter on 4 of my lenses with minimal effort, in compact travel style.

Since I purchased it a few months ago, I could not be happier with the output of my Breakthrough Photography ND1000 pro filter, it has essentially no colour cast, is super sharp and delivers the goods.

Additionally, I have also added the following combinations on top of my Breakthrough Photography ND1000 filter:
- another 72mm ND filter (not Breakthrough, but Hoya Pro) – to give me ‘a few extra stops of darkness’ 
- a 72mm CPL filter (again, a Hoya Pro filter) – to have the circular polarised effect… which works well.

I even took a few test photos of all 3 filters stacked… which ‘worked’ in bright daylight at the beach for a really slow shutter speed – ahhh.. smooth (and non-reflective) ocean / water!

In a separate thread I intend to post a few of my early shots with the Breakthrough Photography filter.

Paul


----------



## MixPix (Mar 23, 2016)

Sorry … can't get excited about a 15 stop filter. I find my 10 stopper adequate for all my long exposure scenarios. But then I might be missing something.


----------

